
Show HN: Gatsby-Gitbook-Starter: Build modern documentation websites using MDX - praveenweb
https://github.com/hasura/gatsby-gitbook-starter
======
atmosx
Modern yes, as far as style goes. Without a search engine the scope is
somewhat limited.

~~~
chatmasta
Can you recommend similar projects that include search functionality?

Or, alternatively, an easy way to add search to any static documentation site?
Doesn’t algolia offer something like this?

~~~
atmosx
[http://www.sphinx-doc.org/](http://www.sphinx-doc.org/)

